# التحويل من اسقاط عين العبد الى نظام wgs 84



## احمد مش نبيه (19 فبراير 2013)

الرجاء من الاخوة الزملاء الافادة للاهمية عن كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من اسقاط عين العبد الى نظام wgs84 حيث اريد تحويل خريطة طريق مرسومة على الاوتوكاد 
باسقاط عين العبد وتحويلها الى نظام wgs84 
ارجو الافادة للاهمية القصوى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مش نبيه (19 فبراير 2013)

معقول اكثر من خمسين مشاهدة ولايوجد رد واحد؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة تفضل اخي ملف اكسل لاحد الزملاء بالمنتدي http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/81318368/----------------------------.xls.html


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 فبراير 2013)

المشاركة الاصلية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t353687.html


----------



## احمد مش نبيه (22 فبراير 2013)

اخى السندبا هذا الفايل محدد بالمنطقة ولايمكن تعميم استخدامة نظرا لاختلاف المنطقة 
ثانيا تم والحمد لله انجاز المهمة وساذكرها باختصار اولا حولت الاحداثيات من عين العبد الى wgs84 باستخدام برنامج اسمة فرانسو تم انزاله من النت حولت نقطتيى فقط فلنفرض نقطة ا ونقطة ب 
ثم دخلت على الاوتوكاد وحددت الملف كله وعملت نقل من الاحد\اثيات القديمة للجديدة للنقاط الى انا حولتها


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحت اخي الكريم ترفع البرنامج علي المنتدي


----------



## molathm elqudah (2 مارس 2014)

أشكركم شكرا جزيلا .​


----------



## باسيليو (18 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس أحمد كنت عايز حضرتك تفيدنا بالخطوات اللي نعرف إزاي نحول الاحداثيات من نظام لاخر في الاتوكاد
ولك الشكر


----------



## hamzasirri (22 مارس 2014)

لشرح من هنا From northing & easting To longitude & latitude

والتحميل من هنا Franson.CoordTrans.v2.30-DSi


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة ... لو امكن ياهندسة اعادة تحميل البرنامج مرة ثانية


----------



## almass (6 أغسطس 2015)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياهندسة ... لو امكن ياهندسة اعادة تحميل البرنامج مرة ثانية


another link 
*@ السندباد المساحي*

http://www.gulfup.com/?eCu5jD


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------

